# Bloc wants vote on mission extension



## 57Chevy (22 Nov 2010)

not too sure where to post this....politics or military news.....mods decision.....thanks.
                       _____________________________________________________-
Bloc wants vote on mission extension

OTTAWA — The Bloc Québécois will introduce a motion this week in Parliament to force a vote on the future of Canada's mission in Afghanistan, according to party leader Gilles Duceppe.

"The continuation of this mission in Afghanistan should be subject to a vote, and so there will be a vote," Duceppe told reporters Monday after daily question period in the House of Commons.

The government wants to maintain about 1,000 troops in the country after Canada's current combat mission comes to a close in 2011.

Duceppe noted that the Harper government had pledged in a throne speech to decide on future military missions following a debate and a vote in Parliament.

"The goal is to clearly demonstrate that the Conservatives have gone back on their word, with the Liberals as accomplices," Duceppe said. "For us, we want the people, Quebecers, to know what the intentions of the parties are and their policies on this issue."

But government House leader John Baird stressed in the Commons that the new mission was a non-combat role, similar to a recent effort in Haiti, that would increase the capacity of the Afghan National Army and provide tools for the country to deal with its own security.

"Our government has been very clear and the practice has been that if we are going to put troops into combat, to put them in a war situation . . . for the sake of legitimacy that we made a practice of bringing it before Parliament," said Baird, in response to questions from NDP leader Jack Layton.

"What we are talking about here is a technical and a training mission. Our recent deployment of military personnel for example to Haiti, following the recent earthquake, is a perfect example of troop deployment in a non-combat role."

The Bloc motion would be introduced on Thursday, followed by a debate and, eventually a vote that would be expected next week.

But Duceppe acknowledged that it might not have any influence on the government's final decision.

"Most of the time they are ignoring the votes (in the House of Commons)," Duceppe said. "I remember Mr. Harper saying when he was a leader of the official opposition, it was immoral for a government not to respect the decision made by the House."

The government's position is supported by Liberal leader Michael Ignatieff and the party's Foreign Affairs critic Bob Rae has already proposed to keep Canadian troops in Afghanistan in a non-combat training role.

Layton suggested that Rae had worked out a deal with Defence Minister Peter MacKay to support the government's decision in order to avoid a vote in Parliament.

"What we're witnessing is a rather unique issue here, which is the denial in Parliament of a vote, something that the Conservatives would have no particular interest in denying because if the Liberals are supporting them it's going to pass," said Layton.

"So what's going on here? I think a lot of Canadians are wondering what's going on here. Why is the House of Commons not being allowed to have a vote?"

Duceppe said he doesn't care whether the vote exposes divisions within the Liberal caucus.

"That's their problem, not mine," Duceppe said. "We want these people to take a position and explain themselves."

Liberal deputy leader Ralph Goodale said the cohesion within the party's caucus was "very strong" on the issue, but he was unable to say whether all Liberals would support the Bloc motion or vote against it.

"Let's wait till we see the nature of the motion," Goodale told reporters. "But the Liberal party will shoulder its full responsibility in dealing with this issue."

                      (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## bdave (23 Nov 2010)

They give a really bad name to Quebecers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Nov 2010)

The Bloc should hire that woman who pulls an AK47 out of a kit bag and said she wouldn't have had her kid if she knew he would have been a soldier.

I'm sure she'd be great for their image.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Nov 2010)

Interesting in the sense that the coalition idea is weakened by this (the vote for the long gun registry was probably a test drive of the coalition).

The Liberals have driven themselves into a corner on this one, they look bad either way they go, and I'm sure Prime Minister Harper might have lots of fun constantly pointing out both the Liberal genesis of the Afghanistan mission and Mr Ignatieff's support of the extension.

Frankly, this entire thing is getting childish. I'd much rather a serious debate on what constitutes "victory conditions" and how much material support the Crown is willing to put in play to achieve these conditions.


----------

